# Sports shots



## dickgrafixstop (Oct 10, 2011)

soccer contest - kids try hard


----------



## justsomedude (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: contest - sports*



dickgrafixstop said:


> soccer contest - kids try hard



dickgrafix... You should post your photo up in the official contest thread so your entry is considered...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,1794.0.html

Best of luck!


----------



## gnubill (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: contest - sports*


----------



## DavidHeaton (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: contest - sports*

Sport


----------



## LarsHeinicke (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: contest - sports*

Charging through the water.

Credit: www.larsheinicke.de


----------



## pgarcia0 (Oct 13, 2011)

*snorkelling *

Just him


----------

